# Strongest Non-Cuban Cigar



## alexandermorgovsky (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this debate has probably been raised many times, but what's the most full body non-Cuban cigar available for sale in the US? I've been enjoying cigars for over 6 years, and I no longer feel like I get the same kick from full bodies I used to get in the beginning. In the past week, I tried the Cohiba Extra Vigoroso for the first time, but barely felt the strength it's positioned to have. I would say that Rocky Patel Edge, CAO M2/X2 and Camacho Triple Maduro would be at the top of my list for this category. Please let me know what you think about this. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## stesom (Oct 5, 2006)

Give the La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Chisel a try (if you have not already) they come in natural and maduro. A good solid strong cigar.....Steve


----------



## squad864 (Nov 18, 2008)

+1 on the LFD Double Ligero, great full-bodied smoke , another I like are the Joyo de Nicaruaga Antano's.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

squad864 said:


> +1 on the LFD Double Ligero, great full-bodied smoke , another I like are the Joyo de Nicaruaga Antano's.


+2

another smoke that kicked my ass was the CAO mx2


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

+3 on the Chisel. It's a beast


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a Pepin that made me see stars..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Tatuaje Noella, Pepin Blue Label and Pepin Black Label Perla does it for me.

Here are a few more suggestions:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=190273&highlight=strong


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

squad864 said:


> +1 on the LFD Double Ligero, great full-bodied smoke , another I like are the Joyo de Nicaruaga Antano's.


I enjoy both of these when I want something with a kick. I tried a La Aurora 1495 Robusto last night that had a bit of a kick, pretty smooth though.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

The Oliva El Cobre deserves some consideration on this list.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> +3 on the Chisel. It's a beast


+4 Don't stand up!


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is one that you is certainly not mainstream:

Tops Habano 2000 Churchill

It is a house stick for Tampa Humidors. They weigh in at 7 X 48 and made me see stars.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'd go with the JdN Antano & the Chisel too, but Camacho Coyalar & El Rico Habano deserve consideration.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

kansashat said:


> I'd go with the JdN Antano & the Chisel too, but Camacho Coyalar & El Rico Habano deserve consideration.


All 4 of these are on the mark for strength with a fresh JFR and Mambacho right up there.

scottie


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

JdN Antano
RP Edge Maduro
Perdomo Reserve SunGrown
Camacho SLR Maduro








Search feature is quite a wonderful tool here too:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

La Gloria Cubana Limitada Maduro:tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Only cigar that ever made me queasy was an El Rico Habano


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

la flor factory press 2:hn


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Partagas black. It's better for regularity than a bran muffin.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried the JdN Antano in the Consul size and it knocked me for a loop. I'm a newbie but out of the 2 dozen cigars I've tried this is the only one that had that effect on me!

Oh, and it's a really nice smoke, too.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Most of what I like has been said here...while the Tats are my favorite smoke, I think the LFD Double Ligero Chisel gives you the best kick!
:gn


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> JdN Antano
> RP Edge Maduro
> Perdomo Reserve SunGrown
> 
> *Camacho SLR Maduro*


Whooped my Ass!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had an Old Powder Keg recently that kicked my butt. I blew a little smoke through my nose and it felt like I had snorted habanero pepper sauce :r


----------



## MajorB (Nov 4, 2008)

Another vote for the Camacho Coyolar Puro followed by the JDN Antano


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

taltos said:


> The Oliva El Cobre deserves some consideration on this list.


Don Fernando gave me an El Cobre at the last London herf, and it is a very strong cigar indeed. However, I found the flavour rather one-dimensional (overpoweringly peppery).

My vote goes to Gran Habano No. 5 Corojo - strong, with a complex and full bodied flavour.

Runner-up: JdN Antano 1970


----------



## JerseyJon (Nov 17, 2008)

VoteKinky06 said:


> +4 Don't stand up!


+5 for the chisel, only cigar i never have, and cant nub. Makes me feel like Jerry Cooney.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Camacho Diploma...... Last one I smoked had me weak in the knees when I stood up.


----------



## MajorB (Nov 4, 2008)

MajorB said:


> Another vote for the Camacho Coyolar Puro followed by the JDN Antano


 Forgot the 601 Green, awesome smoke.:ss


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Overall - LFD.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Yup, the LFD....had a Chisel natural a few weeks ago. I put it down half way through. All strength, little flavor IMO. One of the strongest sticks I smoke regularly is the Camacho Corojo and the LFD crushes it. :hn


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

LFD chisel or the Camacho coyolar get my vote


----------



## alexandermorgovsky (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow team, your replies are awesome...I've got to say that I need to go out and buy these strong cigars and smoke them...will make for a nice holiday season Thanks again.


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Just had a RP The Edge.... Not saying it is the strongest but nice punch to it for sure! Nice punch for sure!


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I may not have the most sophisticated palate and my experience in strong smokes is limited but when I want something with a nice strong flavor I buy the 2X0 by CAO... It's their double Maduro and is got a very robust taste and a gorgeous burn. Nice looking stick too!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Smoked the Oliva Master Blends III torpedo after my thanksgiving meal. Like the V? This ones got oomph.


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a misconception between strong and intense tasting cigars.

Many cigars mentioned above are intense tasting, not necessary strong.

Want to knock your self out smoking a cigar? Don't eat for ten hours and smoke a cigars, it will mess you up.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I know they are coming on the market really soon but I have had the privilege to smoke the CAO LX2. A full body cigar that I recommend


----------



## alexandermorgovsky (Nov 23, 2008)

yea, tried that no-eating strategy, especially after a long day's work on construction and had a cigar, I felt a bit more of an effect, but nothing really major.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

La Flor Dominicana Small Batch would be my bet.

Strongest cigar I have smoked. Halfway through, I could hardly walk.


----------



## alexandermorgovsky (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero as suggested in the thread...Yes, it was ok in terms of strength, I even smelled the smoke coming from the cherry, pretty good too...I also tried Man O War, strong as well.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Partagas black. It's better for regularity than a bran muffin.


I'll have to watch for that. I just bought my first one this afternoon (a tubo) from a local B&M.

Among the butt-kickers (some have been mentioned already)

Flor de Dominicana Double Ligero (I don't usually buy the chisels due to severe draw issues I had with one in the past)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro (go for the #7 if you want the full effect - I usually smoke #5s but have a couple of 7s tucked away)

Joya de Nicaragua

Rocky Patel Edge (I usually smoke the maduros)

CAO CX2.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I smoke pepins with my morning coffee but i still cant finish a LFD DL Chisel To me they are just tooo strong and spicy I prefer Joya De Nicaragua When I want a really strong smoke or go for a stront Tat.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Last night I smoke an Opus X Perfecxion and it did some damage in the last third. Ashton VSG, Partagas Black, and the LFD Limitado. But the number one to me is the JDN Antano 1970 Gran Consul Even after a full meal, this one knocks me on my butt:hn1 And I smoke the belecosos every day. 
Cubans can't hold a candle to the Gran Consul 4.7x60


----------



## Corpus (Sep 16, 2008)

Coronado by La Flor Dominicana

Review here: http://www.************.com/2007/05/17/coronado-by-la-flor-dominicana/


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

I am wondering what the thoughts are on the CAO LX2. I have never tried but I have heard some reviews that it doesn't compare to the LFD DL chisel. By that I mean the LFD is a strong cigar but the LX2 kicks its ass. I have smoked almost all the LFD DL lines but have not tried the LX2.

For me the Litto Gomez Small Batch did some damage but overall the LFD makes the mind swim!:hn haha


----------



## PhillyPhan (Aug 19, 2008)

Strongest cigar I've smoked so far was definately the Partagas Black.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

Joya de Nicaragua is one of my favs also the El Rico Habano Gran Habenero deluxe


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Only cigar that ever made me queasy was an El Rico Habano


:tpd:


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Tyrel said:


> I am wondering what the thoughts are on the CAO LX2. I have never tried but I have heard some reviews that it doesn't compare to the LFD DL chisel. By that I mean the LFD is a strong cigar but the LX2 kicks its ass. I have smoked almost all the LFD DL lines but have not tried the LX2.
> 
> For me the Litto Gomez Small Batch did some damage but overall the LFD makes the mind swim!:hn haha


I just picked one up last night. I will let you know how it is.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

HAZMAN said:


> I just picked one up last night. I will let you know how it is.


Thanks HAZMAN!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The Cubao #3 lancero has a great kick to it! :ss


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

In a nutshell, Camacho, LFD,JDN, & Opus X have a few lines of arsekickers. Strong is a relative term as one posted and most cubans I have enjoyed has been more on the flavorable side more than being strong. 

For example, the ISOM HDM DC is tame compared to a LFD maduro chisel. Best of luck with your search of strong cigars.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

Had the new RP Edge box press with the extra Ligero leaf and it was a very good smoke along the same lines as a Camocho 3 Maduro..

Also along these lines I didnt have lunch one day went to my local b&M to have a smoke and he gave me a Pepin, cant remember the name of it but it had Miami to Cuba on the band, I was on cloud 9 when I went back to work...It really set me back, guess I should eat next time before I go...HA!


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

a few weeks ago I would have said LFD, but i would say that the new CAO LX2 blows them out of the water on strength


----------



## docmusolf (Apr 18, 2008)

I love full bodied smoke stronger the better. Out all that I have smoked this is the one that knocked on my but. Had to hang on to a wall to walk great smoke in the smaller sizes brutal in the larger
*Camacho Coyolar Puro Titan *


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Another that comes to mind is an out of production cigar from Tabacalera Tropicale called Bueno Cosechas. They have a very strong flavor, but are very tasty. The name translates to "good harvests" & they'll kick your ash if you're not careful.


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

I nominate JdN Antono 1970.

Not only does it kick your ass, but it's damn tasty to boot.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

kansashat said:


> I'd go with the JdN Antano & the Chisel too, but Camacho Coyalar & El Rico Habano deserve consideration.





volfan said:


> ........ a fresh JFR and Mambacho right up there.
> 
> scottie





kansashat said:


> Another that comes to mind is an out of production cigar from Tabacalera Tropicale called Bueno Cosechas. They have a very strong flavor, but are very tasty. The name translates to "good harvests" & they'll kick your ash if you're not careful.


All the above. Alan - I still have a good supply of Buena Cosechas, and they're aging well. A couple others from Tropical (beside Mombachos and Lempiras) that are no longer made are the Don Juan Special Cuban Blend, and the Brahmas that kicked me like a bull when fresh. The little Juanito pyramid of the Don Juan SCBs get me still occasionally although the age on them has taken the punch out. One more is the LFD Double Ligero Lancero - it'll "ouch ya" if you're not careful.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

billybarue said:


> All the above. Alan - I still have a good supply of Buena Cosechas, and they're aging well. A couple others from Tropical (beside Mombachos and Lempiras) that are no longer made are the Don Juan Special Cuban Blend, and the Brahmas that kicked me like a bull when fresh. The little Juanito pyramid of the Don Juan SCBs get me still occasionally although the age on them has taken the punch out. One more is the LFD Double Ligero Lancero - it'll "ouch ya" if you're not careful.


Yes sir.  I also have quite a few Bueno Cosechas (coronas & robustos) in my humidors. They are ugly suckers, but verrry nice (especially for what I paid for em). My Dad was shocked when he learned that I paid 60 cents apiece for them, as the last cigar he smoked was in 1937 & that would have been obscenely expensive at that time. I laughingly informed him that I bought about a hundred of them.

I sometimes suspect that the TT boys get their tobacco from the same fields as DPG.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

kansashat said:


> ....
> 
> I sometimes suspect that the TT boys get their tobacco from the same fields as DPG.


I've got Matt to thank. After the Holts deal - Fullers Pullers was the last place I saw them. As far as I know, DPGs first stop ex-Cuba was with Eduardo Fernandez/Aganorsa before the merge into/with Pedro Martin and Tabacalara Tropical. Rumor has it he was in on Nicarao and JFR at TT. I also seem to recall reading that, yes, DPG does buy a good bit of tobacco from TT.

I smoke my TT stuff very dry to overcome the nomex quality of the wrappers they used to be plagued with. I don't mind a couple touch-ups, especially on an inexpensive stick. I think TT is making strides. I never understood why there cigars are generally overlooked. Still one of my all-time favorite sticks is the Condega Connecticut (no longer made). Matt and JBI have sent me old 99' corojo harvest Condga Corojo - fantastic. Sadly - all gone. I'm still convinced (in my own mind) DPG had something to do with the Condega Connecticut, and it served as the blueprint for his Cabaiguan.


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

The CAO LX2 is definately a beast. Smooth flavor, amazing draw, just make sure you have some food in you.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

orca99usa said:


> Flor de Dominicana Double Ligero (I don't usually buy the chisels due to severe draw issues I had with one in the past)
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro (go for the #7 if you want the full effect - I usually smoke #5s but have a couple of 7s tucked away) I like the 6
> 
> ...


Sorry I chopped up your post but it was the closest to my selections. Add to this any 601 and I think you have found some great strong smokes.

On the slightly milder (but hardly mild), some of my favorite smokes, Cobaiguan and Tat Miami.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the Tatuaje (brown label) Cazadores. I find them to be really quite strong, with good flavor as well which I attribute to its format. Can be hard to find at times.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

In no particular order:

Oliva Serie V Maduro
El Cobre
La Flor Cheroot 
JdN Antonio


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone mention the Arganese CL3? I had one the other day on a full stomach and it threw me for a loop! Great smoke tho.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's my 3 cents:

Taboo SFO
ITC 10th Anniversary
LGC R#6
Camacho Corojo Toro
LFD DL600

You need to take it nice and slow with these, and a little grub in the tummy doesn't hurt either:tu:ss


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

mryellowx said:


> The CAO LX2 is definately a beast. Smooth flavor, amazing draw, just make sure you have some food in you.


I definitely agree. I was feeling great smoking one while sitting, as soon as I stood up the room felt like it turned sideways. I stumbled over to the coffee machine, grabbed a cup of coffee and poured about 5 sugar packets in there. Great smoke can't wait to buy a box.


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua is one of my favs also the El Rico Habano Gran Habenero deluxe


As close to a Cuban as I have smoked,...Great cigar!!


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Not a lot of experience here but I really, REALLY like the CAO MX2... have bought about 5 singles and just ordered a box from Altantic.... great people... Americo was awesome (my first order from them)

Lx


----------



## Romark (Aug 23, 2006)

RP Edge maduro and the very strongest to me is an Ashton VSG. I bought an Ashton for a buddy and I and it made us both ill feeling.


----------



## sparky-cl (May 31, 2008)

I like a cigar that needs to be smoked sitting down. I have shifted from The Edge to Don Pepin Blue just recently. The Exclusivo may be the best cigar I have ever smoked. I have only been smoking cigars for 23 years so take that with a grain of salt. I liked the Tripple Maduro but felt it wa slacking the punch and smoothness i enjoy so much.

The Worst head spinner I ever had was a Don Diego Reserve (Bellicoso). Part of what contributed to that was doing pool maintenance in 98 degree Houston Humidity while smoking. I had to lay down on the couch after that one. It was also the cigar that taught me the need to sit while smoking the stronger ones.

T.A.


----------



## alexandermorgovsky (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, thanks...I had the Pepin before, I will surely try it. Thanks.


----------



## TonyToro (Dec 13, 2008)

either a fresh LaFlor Dom Chisel or a fresh ERH Corona Suprema. Whew......both can tend to be really harsh when they are young. But after some time, oh boy, what a treat. 
I love an ERH CS when they have really dark natural wrappers. Last few boxes I got were awesome.
I would also say that when VSG's first came out, they were right there too. Since then they have been toned down imho. And one more, for the old guys, how about the Occidental Sun Growns back in the day? Woowee!


----------



## A6A4F18 (Dec 26, 2008)

1.LFD DL-700 maduro
2. LFD Chisel natural
3. 601 Green Trabuco
4. JDN 6x60
5. LGC #6 Maduro
6. Camacho Coyolar Titan
7.LFD Factory Press II limitado
8. Oliva Special V Figurado
:cb


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

El Rico Habano gets my vote...


----------



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello
I would say in no particular order

1. Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill
2. Rocky Patel 1961 Toro
3. Oliva V 6x60
4. Rocky Patel Olde World Corojo - Honorable Mention
5. House of Horvath (H&H), Nicaraguan Line
6. Camacho Diploma
7. Man O War Ruination (Old Blend)

You want Strong Flavor versus body

1. Cusano Cuvee 151 
2. Davidoff Series R Tubos

Happy Smoking!


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

Yuck I vote El Rico Habano. Its not even a swell smoke and it made me feel really nauseous. 

Considering I can smoke Criollo 60 gaugers all day long, no cigar should make me feel gross.

To add to the list but at a smaller level are the horrible JR alternative cubans. Or I should say all JR alternatives will make you feel really ill.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have only been smoking for a year now, but due to my high tolerance for strength, I have found myself searching for more full bodied, stronger smokes...If I had to rate a few for you, I would go with these, in no particular order:
LFD DL Chisel Maduro
MOW Ruination
LFD DL Chiselito
Camacho Corojo
JdN Antano Gran Consul
Opus X, in certain vitolas

that should be enuf to get u goin...enjoy and be careful on the retrohale!!! LOL


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Don Pepin Garcia My Fathers..talk about a sleeper. Lots of enjoyable flavor..but oh,what a kick! I've had 4 now,I've tried them before and after a meal,and they all hit me like a heavyweight right hook. Woof! :doh: Yes,I will continure to smoke them...with caution. 
If I am feeling really masochistic..I will smoke an Old Powder Keg Reserve 2006 churchill...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Strength depends on the type of leaf, how it was processed and how long it was aged. 

The effect is based on the condition of your body at the time you smoke it.

With that being said, the last time we were in Mexico the first thing I noticed when ariving at the hotel was a fine young man rolling cigars. I bought one of each type he was rolling, grabed my bathing suit and hit the beach.

Tied, hungry and a freshly rolled cigar and a gin and tonic. I do not remember anything after that. NICE!


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

For me it's the JdN Antano. Loved the cigar while I was smoking it. Thought it had great flaovr. But AS SOON as i stood up I promptly threw up. Never happened before. Haven't tried one since.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

CigarBoss said:


> Hello
> I would say in no particular order
> 
> 1. Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill
> ...


can we add this to fail blog? you serious bro?

lfd's , joya's , tat's , dpg's , some serious heavy smokes.


----------

